# Zebra Loach



## fish5 (Jul 2, 2009)

*I just got a Zebra Loach and 2 Clown loaches and 3 cardinal tetras a couple days ago. And one other fish but I forget the name. I was wondering if I should get another zebra loach so he won't be the only one in there. Also I was wondering if I should get some sort of cave that the zebra loach can hide in. Because when I watch him it looks like he is trying to make himself comfortable in different places but just can't find a place. I do have a rock that fish can go under but I've only seen him go under there about twice and not for very long. The zebra loach and one of the clown loaches like to sit right behind the heater in the tank and they rest on the spot where it connects to the tank and sometimes they kind of fight over the spot. The clown loach will be in there and then the zebra loach will come up and try to squeeze itself in or sometimes it will push the clown loach out of the way and make room for itself. I don't want the zebra loach to get stressed. And the zebra loach is pretty active but I'm not sure if it's a good thing because I know they like to hide alot. What should I do about the zebra loach?*


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Zebra loaches are a shoaling loach that are best kept in a group of 5 or more. Lot of caves and hiding spots will be a big +.
What size tank? The clown loaches can grow large, make sure you have adequate room to house a group of fish.


----------



## fish5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Its only 16 gallon. I know its not that much but at the store i got it at it said that it would get up to about 3-4 inches. So thats why I was only thinking about getting one more.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Not to be cruel, but I think a 16 gal is to small for zebra loaches, way to small for clown loaches.

Most loaches do better in large groups, they are very active social fish. Group of loaches also establish pecking orders, so having only two could cause conflict. One could dominate over the other.

I would like to see you have a group of them, but a 16 gal is just to small for that. I think it would be best to returm the loaches or keep an eye out on Craigslist. Sometimes you can find awsome deals on used aquariums.


----------



## fish5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh. We told the guy at the store what size tank we have and he said it wouldn't be a problem. He also said that the clown loaches only get to about 3-4 inches. These were smaller ones. I see alot of people saying 12 inches. But not these. And same with the zebra ones. But if they do get too big then we'll do something about it. Maybe get a new tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Your clown loaches still have the growing potential. If you cannot upgrade to at least 75g, then both species you have need to be replaced with kuhli loaches which are the only species that will fit in a 16g.


----------

